# If I had one wish..



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

It would be to hear a previously undiscovered Beethoven Piano Concerto #7 (assuming #6 to be the violin concerto transcription or the Hess 15 fragment) or an undiscovered Violin Concerto #2.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I would ask for a million and one more wishes and to hear all of Bach's lost music.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine would be that more people would listen to more of the music that's been written in the last hundred years.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Come on Schubert get that Symphony finished


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

To hear the real finale of Bruckner's 9th symphony.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I still yearn for a Sibelius 'cello concerto.....


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish Rachmaninoff had not needed to spend so much time and energy giving concerts, but had been subsidized in exile by America and enabled to compose more luxuriant Russian nostalgia for snooty snobs to sniff and snort at.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I still yearn for a Sibelius 'cello concerto.....


Oh, so do I .... can you just imagine how amazing it would have been?! I always wonder why he didn't write one; the cello has such a Sibelian sound (to me, anyway)

So, too, Ralph Vaughan Williams' Cello Concerto, had he finished it .... this_ Dark Pastoral for Cello & Orchestra _ was to be the slow movement (the existing fragments were completed by David Matthews). 
It's so gorgeous ... it makes me shiver.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I wish that a Bach opera was discovered and considered one of his best works. That would shut up the folks who like to say that Bach's failing was that he didn't compose opera.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> Mine would be that more people would listen to more of the music that's been written in the last hundred years.


What do you care what other people listen to. That is an odd wish.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

More people would listen to classical music, attend concerts, buy recordings than the number of people who watch the NBA, NFL, MLB and other sports...except rodeo.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

A recording of Bach's improvisations.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I wished for a new Beethoven symphony so I composed my own in his style.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I wish Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra would do a complete Haydn symphony cycle.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

I wish Richard Wagner could have lived forever or atleast had a better life when he did exist on this Earth to compose more Operas, and I would give anything in existence if I could go back in time to meet him.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

I wish Mozart had lived as long as Bach or at least as Beethoven.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I wish Rachmaninoff had not needed to spend so much time and energy giving concerts, but had been subsidized in exile by America and enabled to compose more luxuriant Russian nostalgia for snooty snobs to sniff and snort at.


< sniff > < snort >


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I would go crazy if I could only pick one! Now if it were one that hasn't yet been mentioned ... that Sibelius didn't destroy his 8th and that it is found and performed.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> I would go crazy if I could only pick one! Now if it were one that hasn't yet been mentioned ... that Sibelius didn't destroy his 8th and that it is found and performed.


I was thinking of this one too, but I figured someone else would bring it up. From the sketches that some think may have been for the 8th, we might venture to guess that he was experimenting with more dissonance in response to the trends of the time. If he'd been able to finish it to his satisfaction he might have felt he had cleared a hurdle and gone on to write a 9th.

I doubt that these fragments tell us anything about what the 8th was like - they're just thoughts being toyed with - but they are suggestive.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The one wish I have is a happy and healthy life, the rest is sideshow, on the music front, like to have met Dame Joan Sutherland.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Nice editing, Mozart's music will stand the test of time. Brian Ferneyhough's on the other hand belong in the garbage can.


Nice quote from Brian Ferneyhough, who was in SoCal at the time:

"Certainly being in California has encouraged a sustained commitment to rethinking the nature, purposes, and relevance of the contemporary arts, specifically music, for a society which by and large seems to manage quite well without them."

Brian, just learn to spell kulture with a "k" and you'll do fine here! :lol:

BTW the LA Phil programs more new commissions and premieres, and more music by living composers, each year than any other major orchestra in the US. Ferneyhough, sadly or otherwise, does not seem well-represented.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Lisztian said:


> ...It would be that people didn't feel the need to engage in what has occurred since post #20. Pointless and harmful.


I'll contribute to make your wish come true. I'll ignore the anti-Mozart trols.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

jdec said:


> I'll contribute to make your wish come true. I'll ignore the anti-Mozart trols.


Ignore the anti-Cage and anti-Ferneyhough trolls especially, they exacerbate their opinions just to create conflict


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Daniel Atkinson said:


> Why Jamie would you say that? he was only a composer and not a criminal to my knowledge. Did he physically abuse you when he was alive?? I'd hope not. Wishing death on someone isn't a light thing
> 
> Daniel


How did I wish death? I just said I wish he never existed to compose such terrible "compositions"... and here I was hoping to find people of somewhat higher intellect than the mainstream media on this website.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Members are reminded that repeated disparagement of composers without any supporting evidence may be considered as trolling. A number of posts have been been removed for this reason together with those which referenced them.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

If I had one wish....it would be to go back in time and give Chopin the antibiotics that cure tuberculosis.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

JeffD said:


> What do you care what other people listen to. That is an odd wish.


More people listening to more music of the last 100 years equates to greater audience interest in newer music, which means greater incentive for musicians to perform it and radio stations to play it, which means increased opportunities for me to hear it. Also less nonsense being said on TC for me to read. It is purely selfish reasoning. :lol:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> More people listening to more music of the last 100 years equates to greater audience interest in newer music, which means greater incentive for musicians to perform it and radio stations to play it, which means increased opportunities for me to hear it. Also less nonsense being said on TC for me to read. It is purely selfish reasoning. :lol:


And also, of course, the nonselfish aspect of it is that I'd like for people to have an even greater range of music to enjoy listening to.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish that Mozart had finished his Great Mass in C minor and the Requiem.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

That Varese produced more works than Bach.............


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

In life, I'm with Pugg - health and happiness for me and everyone I know and love. 

There are far too many things I'd wish for, musically, so I'll mention just one. 
I'd like to arrange that the Parliamentarian sniper who "casually shot" William Lawes in the rout of the Royalists at Rowton Heath, near Chester, on 24 September 1645 had *missed*!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd wish to be able to travel back in time to attend the 1913 premiere of The Rite Of Spring!



JeffD said:


> What do you care what other people listen to. That is an odd wish.


For me, it would be a purely selfish wish.

Because if more people listened to the diverse classical music from the last 100 years, it would be programmed more often in concert halls, and I'd get to hear it live more often.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I would have liked Bach to finish his Art of Fugue.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

... that Brahms had composed a clarinet concerto in his last years....


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

Mahler really should have done a violin concerto, or several.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

The more I think about it, the more I want to hear Mahler's War Symphonies, as well as any experiments in atonality he might have made.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Another 40 years of Mahler writing music (and maybe even recording it)
Wagner Symphonies(at least one)
Elgar complete third symphony
Bruckner last movement of 9th symphony
Sibelius 8 and another violin concerto
Another 20 years from Tchaikovsky
A full cycle of 9 symphonies from Rachmaninoff
More late orchestral works from Bartok
A couple Strauss tone poems in the style of Salome and Elektra
More late orchestral works from Scriabin


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I would love to have a symphony from Mozart after Jupiter.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ligeti’s Requiem had been as long as Berlioz’ or Verdi’s.


----------

